# Doughnut Chuck



## Nature Man (Feb 5, 2022)

Curious to know if anyone uses a Doughnut Chuck to help turn the bottom of turnings, and what your experience has been. Chuck


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 5, 2022)

I have. not so much fun. A friend sent me one of these made from plywood. Sorry senior moment, can't remember what they're called. been using it ever since. Really like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 5, 2022)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> I have. not so much fun. A friend sent me one of these made from plywood. Sorry senior moment, can't remember what they're called. been using it ever since. Really like it.
> View attachment 222203


Longworth Chuck?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2022)

Longworth chuck is what that is. I use a Rubber Chucky on the headstock side and live center on the tailstock side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 5, 2022)

Will the buffers/screws on the longworth work on the nova cole jaws?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2022)

This is the set up I use to turn the bottoms. I just use a live center without the point, a rubber chucky would be good here I just never remember to order one, lol. The extended fingers on my cole jaws came from spinartist. Just wine corks drilled out and longer screws with flat washers.the black duct tape on my jaws was to protect the finish on the bowl so it didn't rub on the Cole jaws 
Here I'm about to remove the mortice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 5, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Longworth Chuck?


believe thats right. Mine is about 20 inches so I have to turn outboard . I usually glue a waste block on my large bowls and use a faceplate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joker9 (Feb 5, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Curious to know if anyone uses a Doughnut Chuck to help turn the bottom of turnings, and what your experience has been. Chuck


Need to be real careful using this tool as it's not as tight as a spigot. Dont ask how I know this 
Greg, the tape idea is great!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## trc65 (Feb 5, 2022)

I've often thought about making one, but at least so far been able to finish bottoms of everything I've made with tools/ apparatus I already have. Tail stock steady, cole jaws, jam chucks. 

The times I have seen them used was for some unique object that for various reasons, the "conventional" methods listed above wouldn't work. 

I'm sure one would be handy to have, but at least so far, not turned anything that I couldn't handle. 

My reason for not making/using one is it seems that they would take more time to set up than other methods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 10, 2022)

Here’s an old school jam chuck for dressing roughed bowls to mount in a chuck or to complete the bottom once finished turned and sanded. Recommended for light finishing cuts only.

About 7” dia dry solid wood shaped as needed. Ensure the face is recessed and evenly radius the contact area, no finish applied. This one works on 8 to 18” bowls and platters.








Shelf liner works great and leaves no marks on finished surfaces.





Place pad in the center.





Center is already marked from roughing.





Mount between centers and tighten til the pad is compressed, ready to be worked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 10, 2022)

I find this chuck reversing adapter to be really handy. Centers a work piece with no guessing and fidgeting. 





__





Shop Tools, Grills, Clothing, Windows & Doors | Hartville Hardware


Hartville Hardware offers so much more than a traditional hardware store, from grills and outdoor furniture to Carhartt clothing and John Deere tractors.



www.hartvilletool.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 10, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Here’s an old school jam chuck for dressing roughed bowls to mount in a chuck or to complete the bottom once finished turned and sanded. Recommended for light finishing cuts only.
> 
> About 7” dia dry solid wood shaped as needed. Ensure the face is recessed and evenly radius the contact area, no finish applied. This one works on 8 to 18” bowls and platters.
> 
> ...


Use this process a lot, especially before I got a vacuum Chuck. Excellent tutorial. I continue to search for a hint of dust in these photos.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 11, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> Use this process a lot, especially before I got a vacuum Chuck. Excellent tutorial. I continue to search for a hint of dust in these photos.


I don't think they actually turn - they just think they do and want us to think that they do! But we aren't fooled.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 11, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> I don't think they actually turn - they just think they do and want us to think that they do! But we aren't fooled.





William Tanner said:


> I continue to search for a hint of dust in these photos.



They do, see it now…

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 11, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> They do, see it now…
> View attachment 222518


What a mess. That is disgusting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 11, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> What a mess. That is disgusting.


Hmmmmm - Eastern Washtington - that's pretty much Canada which means William may actually be Kenbo - may hafta obtain some DNA so we can have tested!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Feb 12, 2022)

Once you try a vacuum chuck, it is hard to imagine using all these complicated do-dads for finishing the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

